# Syvecs 4WD Controller - RWD burnouts/RWD dyno mode



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Syvecs R35GTR 4WD Controller - YouTube

Syvecs developed this solution in response to multiple requests to have a solution for drag prepped GTR's to be able to warm the tires for burnouts as well as a solution for dyno tuning on single roller dynos (I would suggest having the front tires on a set of free spinning rollers or pull driveshaft for maximum safety precaution in case of operator error... we do this).

Thanks to Ryan Griffiths and Pat at Syvecs UK for putting the finishing touches on this over the last few days.

The unit will be a complete stand alone product and will NOT require the vehicle to be equipped with Syvecs Engine Management. It will work with any other engine management solution or none at all.

Pricing and details to be released very soon... 

Video by Ryan lol someone give him some lessons and video editing app


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

quote from Syvecs USA


> during the last year of package testing, we were seeing a lot of drive line stress during the dyno testing we were doing... even on connected roller dynamometers. We're still not entirely sure why other than the fact that most of the connected roller dynos are connected via belts or bands which was allowing some wind up and shocking on the drive lines. Since we only use the chassis dynos for roughing in calibrations or gross peak power measurements typically, we decided to go back to RWD only testing on many of the platforms. With the GTR this can be a bit problematic because the vehicle systems such as abs/stability/awd etc get really agitated. Since we had already had requests for the ability to disengage the front diff for warming tires in drag strip scenarios or whatever sick things you might do with a 1000hp plus rwd car (donuts anyone?)... it made sense to take over the diff control as well. So we did. We now have an AWD controller solution that allows a dyno mode as well as burnout mode. Ryan at Syvecs UK gets a big high five for knocking out the legwork on this on


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

That looks like a good piace of kit will be looking out for the price of this.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice one, that should help with grip off the line for the 1/4 mile junkies.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Had this on mine for a while now, great feature.


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Great feature but won't this put extra stress on the rear diff?


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

This is now released 

Timeline Photos | Facebook

Syvecs R35GTR 4WD Controller was designed for purely motorsport use, allowing owners to get round the sudden lose of 4wd on the race track which has caused at least one big accident in motorsport. It also allows drag users to put the R35GTR into rear wheel drive mode for a short burnout to get tyres warm and clean.

RWD Drive Mode

With ignition on and engine NOT RUNNING depress the Transmission toggle down to SNOW mode and then turn snow mode off again by pushing UP on the toggle switch to get back to Normal Transmission mode***8230; Now start the engine by depressing the Brake pedal and pushing the On Switch once***8230; Wait for the engine to start up and you should now see the 4WD light is present on the dash to illustrate RWD mode. If you have purchased an SGTR Ecu kit after the date of 15-03-2013 then it will take note of the RWD activation and disabled the Traction control automatically for doing Burnouts. (If using the stock engine ecu this will have to be done manually)

To turn off RWD mode press the Suspension Toggle Switch down to COMFORT mode***8230; OR go straight to 4WD Protection Mode by pressing the Transmission toggle switch down to Snow again and UP out of snow once more.

4WD Protection mode

This mode is for the use with customers who spend a lot of time on the circuit and constantly plagued with 4wd loss issues which has resulted in some cases of customers loosing control of their car on the circuit. 
This mode will warn you when the 4WD ecu is unhappy but will not remove all drive to the front of the car like the OEM control logic does.

With ignition on and engine not running depress the Transmission toggle down to SNOW mode and then turn snow mode off by pushing UP on the toggle switch to get back to Normal Transmission mode***8230; Now start the engine by depressing the Brake pedal and pushing the On Switch once***8230; Wait for the engine to fire up and you should now see the 4WD light is present on the dash. Now the engine is running Depress the SNOW button once more and then after Push the toggle UP to Normal position***8230;.. The car is now in 4WD Protection Mode and the 4WD light will go out on the Dash.

To Exit 4WD Protection mode, Depress the Suspension toggle switch down to Comfort Mode.


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Please note if you have a R35GTR Syvecs ECU purchased before Feb 2013 it will need an update to support this product which involves a trip to the calibrator or Local Syvecs Offices. Can not be done over the Internet.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Is there a price please?


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Does this now mean that an R35 gearbox could be retrofitted into another vehicle (r33?) and this Syvecs ECU used to entirely control the gearbox?


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

Am i right in guessing that you dont need Syvecs to get this to work, RE: would this work on a standard/Ecutek car?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Alexinphuket said:


> Am i right in guessing that you dont need Syvecs to get this to work, RE: would this work on a standard/Ecutek car?


Yes, check the first post


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

Doh!

Can i order directly from Syvecs?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Alexinphuket said:


> Doh!
> 
> Can i order directly from Syvecs?


What on earth is the signature about!!!! Sort it out for Christs sake :GrowUp:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

How much?


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

That signature is a sign of pure sex some awesome mods!


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

MIKEGTR said:


> What on earth is the signature about!!!! Sort it out for Christs sake :GrowUp:


Fair point, it was getting a little long I guess. Trimmed and compressed


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Alexinphuket said:


> Fair point, it was getting a little long I guess. Trimmed and compressed


Ok fair enough some are proud of their mods (let's face it most pre 35 models would fill the page) but putting tyres!! Come on, is it really needed. I think someone else has even mentioned the brake fluid they're using lol. Why not just start a project thread and have a link to it


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

I see what you mean, i had considered adding my pink fluffy dice, and my keyring which says "i am stig", but i didn't feel either were appropriate. You have to draw the line somewhere.

This thread was originally started about the Syvecs 4wd controller, surely sniping threads should be in the "Howsie hosted Rant section" 

Aside from the slight side drift on the topic, could we get back to the subject in question? 

Ryan, i would really like to have one of these, where can i buy one from please.

Thanks

Alex


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry Gents i'm not a trader on here but i have made sure that the Syvecs Dealers who are, have the prices. So will be along shortly

Ryan


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ryan.g said:


> Sorry Gents i'm not a trader on here but i have made sure that the Syvecs Dealers who are, have the prices. So will be along shortly
> 
> Ryan


will these work with the older motors ryan?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

For those interested I called a dealer for price and was quoted £420 + VAT.


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

nailsgtr600 said:


> will these work with the older motors ryan?


Sorry, No


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

Ordered


----------

